# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Onderzoek naar open tbc op school in Hengelo - Trouw

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Onderzoek naar open tbc op school in Hengelo*
*Trouw -** 1 uur geleden*
(Novum) - De GGD in Twente is een onderzoek gestart naar een geval van tbc bij een student van het ROC in Hengelo dat maandag werd ontdekt. Waarschijnlijk gaat het om open tbc, meldt de gemeente Hengelo. De patiënt ligt in een ziekenhuis. *...* 
TBC op ROC in Hengelo Twentse Courant Tubantia
*alle 5 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

